# ADGA tattooing



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had goats for a couple of years now but I have never had to register my does because they weren't purebred. But now I have a registered alpine ADGA doe and she will be kidding in March! The problem is that it says I MUST tattoo the kids in order to register them. Is this true? I heard from a fellow goat farmer that that isn't the case because you can NOT tattoo your goat you just give them a number and they only need to be tattooed if they are showing. someone please explain this to me....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

No, they NEED to be tattooed to be registered, it's their permanent identification.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, they need it if they're registered.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

What if I buy a registered die and I don't tattoo the kids do I have to pay a fine or something or can i sell the kids with info on how to tattoo them and let the new owners do it for me


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Registered doe**


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

In my opinion it would be irresponsible to sell a registered goat without a tattoo and then expect the new owners to tattoo for you. It is my understanding that if the goat is registered and does NOT have a tattoo, the registration is void.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

At what age should you tattoo


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You should tattoo them before they go to their new owner because they need your unique tattoo and the kid order number/year.

That's the breeders job. You can send an application for registration with the new owners but the kids need to already be tattooed. 

I do tattoos at a month or two old.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's true. With ADGA, they have to be either tattooed or microchipped if you want to register. They are technically not supposed to even be registered without their tattoos/chips. Breeders do it all the time though. Get the paperwork done and do the ears later, but selling a goat without the tattoos or chip is a big no no. Most likely nothing will happen to your membership, but it's just irresponsible as a breeder to not ID the goats. 

Tattooing doesn't cost much and isn't too hard so no reason to not do it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can tattoo them at any age. I usually get it done at around 7-9 weeks. Always before they head off to their new home.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Doesn't it hurt them and dye their fur green


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

I know it's a stupid reason to not do it I'm just wondering q


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You're not dying the fur, when you tattoo you use needles and ink to pierce through the ear or tail skin and leave the ink in the holes, thus leaving a permanent tattoo, like a humans tattoo.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They yell bloody murder for a few seconds then they're fine!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I tattoo them when I disbud them. Then it is done. Mom gets green but it wears off. If they are bottle kids, I get green! Lamanchas have to to be older, as their tiny tails are too small for a tattoo when they are too young.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Honestly, I think it just feels like a hard and quick pinch. It's no biggy. And no, it doesn't dye the hair. It's just ink and will wear off.


----------

